# Blanck Mortuary wrought iron fence how to



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Created a how to on my version of a wrought iron cemetery fence.
I used King architectural metals for finials.
1x4 pine for rails
1/2" electrical PVC for verts
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Blanckmortuary/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1948137278738094


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty nice fence


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice fence! The King finials are da bomb when it comes to sprucing up a cemetery fence.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice fence! The King finials are da bomb when it comes to sprucing up a cemetery fence.


Yes and surprising affordable for the plastic ones. I needed to add some fence this year for people who dont have the common sense to stay out of my yard. I ordered 50 and it was $14.00 for the finials.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Fence looks great! I too have used the finials from King. One word of caution (from experience). Use a heat gun to round the sharp point/edges of the finials. Shortly after I finished my fence several years ago, my own daughter was playing near the fence and fell on it. Almost impelled her. It did break the skin, but luckily it was a glancing fall. I immediately used my heat gun to heat the finials and round the points and to take down the edges. Scared the bejesus out of me as she was only about 3 or 4 years old at the time.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

This looks great! I'm definitely thinking of copying, I mean, designing my own heavily inspired by this one 

What dimensions are the fence sections? Overall width, height or distance between timber rails and distance between verticals? Hard to get perspective in some photos. Thanks


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Lsst year I built my rails in 8' lengths with 10.75" between each vert with a finial. I just centered each of the verts without finials between those. Finial vert height is 30" You can get 4 main verts out of 1 stick of 10' PVC using that 30" dimension. The newer ones I built this year are of varying length because I used free lumber. To get the best use of your PVC do all of the finial verts first for all of the fencing you plan to build. Then go back and do the intermediate verts.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Belay those measurements on vert spacing. For an 8'-0" fence section it should be every 10 5/8" with intermediate verts in between those. I am creating a CAD drawing to place on my how to now.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Great thanks Sean! I liked your FB page and saw you had some info on there too. I've been busy converting your measurements to Metric so I know what materials to get here in Australia  Our conduit/piping comes in 4m (13.1ft) lengths so I've worked out my height would be 80cm (31.5in) to get 5 pieces from it. Just working out width now...


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Your fence looks great! Just wondering what size finials you used? King metals shows four different sizes of finials. Wondering if the 1/2" would accommodate the dowel or would I need to go with 5/8" or 3/4"?


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Lizzyborden said:


> Your fence looks great! Just wondering what size finials you used? King metals shows four different sizes of finials. Wondering if the 1/2" would accommodate the dowel or would I need to go with 5/8" or 3/4"?


Have the same question and what to order my finials soon. I like this way to do the finials as my original goal was to have everything portable, mine goes to the campground.

This is my first year with this type of setup and now not going to tear down sections as to hard with how tight they fit and paint coming off. Ran out of time time so couldn't sand verts big mistake. So now just going to keep touching them up and if they are bad enough sand them. Original plan was 3 rails but ended up going 2 and all of mine are 8 inchs apart and the ends 4 inches works prettygood as I kept everything uniform for 2, 4,6 and 8 foot sections never know what I really need if I end up on a different site so making mulitples of each figuring out what I might need.


----------

